# Just picked up my first gun today



## Sauce55 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello I'm new to the Fourm and to guns. I just picked up my new Beretta PX4 storm 9mm and took it to the local range for the first time today. Love the gun my aim sucks but that will get better with some practice. I don't have any friends that are into guns but hope to change that soon so I have a question how often should I clean the gun?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats on the new pistol. Make sure you read the manual throughly and the only time the pistol should be dirty is while shooting it and the ride home from the shooting range.I'd likewise keep the pistol very lightly lubed with your favorite gun oil of choice. I'm really liking the new Rem-Oil with VCI.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

While you don't have to clean your new gun after every range outing, if you have the time and desire, this is not a bad thing to do. If you let it get too dirty, it just takes more time to clean it when you do clean it. If it is to be a carry gun or home defense gun, then I would clean it after every range trip.

For my carry guns, I don't use gun oil at all. I use either a high quality silicone spray (CRC) or a high quality dry lube (Hornady's One Shot). The reason is that oil attracts lint, dust, dirt, and other debris. I don't want this in my carry guns. Another reason is one can go too far and oil can get on your cloths.

You might want to consider taking some courses through a good instructor on the use of your new gun: proper shooting tactics, the laws in your state regarding its use, and other material. Try not to develop techniques that you may have to unlearn in order to improve your skills. There are some excellent videos you can obtain and this is one of the best out there;

Magpul Art of the Dynamic Handgun
Amazon.com: Magpul Art of Dynamic Handgun DVD (Set of 4): Movies & TV

I would get the video first then take courses. This will give you a better chance to do some research on quality instruction because you DO want to make sure you have a good course lined up before you jump in and spend your money.

Congratulations on your entry into the world of guns. Now spend some time and enter the gun culture. We need all the people we can get considering the moves the federal government, and some states, are making to restrict our rights.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome..............


----------



## Sauce55 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the info it helped. As for knowing the laws I know them there was a lot to go thought as I live in California one of the most gun friendly states (LOL). The gun is used for the range and home defense and as for ccw it's almost impossible to get one in the county that I live in. I will look into taking some lessons and the videos


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome and congrats on the gun. As others have said, read the owner's manual front to back. 

As far as cleaning it goes, my firearms gets cleaned after each and every use. That way, I never have to wonder if they're clean or not.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Clean them??? You're supposed to clean them???

Welcome to the forum! :smt039

Congratulations on the PX4, I have the compact version.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very Good choice of a first handgun ,enjoy, be safe. Safety is very important. Accuracy will come in time.Safety begins right away, learn good safety skills


----------



## majulook (Mar 16, 2013)

make sure that you try the different backstaps on the PX4, I found that they make a difference in accuracy, as the gun fits your hand better.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and congratulations on your first handgun, you bought one of the best. I am a real Beretta fan. The cleaning is probably more of a personal preference than anything else, but a clean gun will run well. I clean all my firearms after each and every shooting session. Good luck with your new Beretta and happy shooting!


----------



## Goodguy (Jan 30, 2014)

I too just bought a px4 storm 9mm. I pick it up in a week! Some have recomended I oil it before first use... Some say no though.. 
Thought??? 
Thanks!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodguy said:


> I too just bought a px4 storm 9mm. I pick it up in a week! Some have recomended I oil it before first use... Some say no though..
> Thought???
> Thanks!


Read the manual, break it down, clean it, and then lightly lube it before you shoot it. Running a brand new pistol out of the box dry or w/ packing oil is none too smart.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Phosphates from smokeless powder residue can easily corrode the springs and metal of your pistol.

You should therefore clean it with gun oil every time you shoot it.

Revolvers are somewhat different and don't need to be cleaned that often, but pistols certainly do.

Generously oil your pistol as well, when you clean it, then wipe away the oil.

This should get rid of the phosphates.


----------

